# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Leichte PSA-Dynamik nach oben bereits im 1. Jahr nach RPE

## Erich56

hallo Forumsgemeinde,
bin nach dem heutigen Erhalt des jüngsten PSA-Meßergebnisses leicht verunsichert.
Hier die Fakten: 

RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.

PSA im April 2011: 0,04
PSA im Juni 2011: 0,04
PSA im September 2011: 0,05
PSA im Dezember 2011: 0,05
PSA im März 2012: 0,07

natürlich immer gleiches Labor.

die Werte haben alle noch eine Null rechts vom Komma, somit absolut gesehen vermutlich wenig bis gar nicht besorgniserregend.
Was aber deutlich zu sehen ist, ist eine nach oben zeigende Dynamik, und innerhalb von 9 Monaten (Juni 2011 - März 2012) hat sich der Wert nahezu verdoppelt; wenn ich jetzt mal eine Meßungenauigkeit, Verunreinigung des Meßinstruments, etc. außen vor lasse.

Bin gespannt, was mein Urologe nächste Woche dazu sagen wird, hätte aber gerne auch Kommentare der Spezialisten bzw. "Leidensgenossen" hier im Forum.

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA im April 2011: 0,04
> PSA im Juni 2011: 0,04
> PSA im September 2011: 0,05
> PSA im Dezember 2011: 0,05
> PSA im März 2012: 0,07


Das hängt wohl von den nächsten paar Messwerten ab:

Sind die 0.07 vom März ein Ausreisser, warum auch immer, bist Du mit einer Entwicklung von 0.04 bis 0.05 in einem 3/4-Jahr auf der sicheren Seite.
Ist aber die Reihe 0.04 / 0.05 / 0.07 Ausdruck einer Dynamik, wäre das (fast) eine Verdoppelung in einem Jahr.
Macht in 5 Jahren 1.1, in 10 Jahren 35, in 15 ...  Da wäre in einigen Jahren wohl Handlungsbedarf gegeben.

Um eine weitere Überwachung wirst Du nicht herumkommen. Tun kannst Du derzeit nur wenig, 
ausser leben, aktiv und bewusst leben (was ohnehin jeder Mensch tun sollte, egal ob PCa oder nicht).
Je mehr Werte Du hast, umso klarer wird das Bild.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Erich56

> ... Da wäre in einigen Jahren wohl Handlungsbedarf gegeben. ...


wobei ich denke, daß der Handlungsbedarf vermutlich schon viel früher gegeben wäre als erst in einigen Jahren ?

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Erich,
es gibt genügend Labor's die messen kleiner 0,07 nicht oder haben keine Anzeigemöglichkeit. Sich nicht zu sehr Aufzuregen ist wichtig- auch wenns schwierig ist- , die nächste Messung wirdd's zeigen. Aber Du hast ja noch einen ''Pfeil im Köcher'' (Strahlen). 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Messung einen Wert <0,07.
 gruss
Sigi

----------


## Erich56

> Hallo Erich,
> es gibt genügend Labor's die messen kleiner 0,07 nicht oder haben keine Anzeigemöglichkeit. ... Aber Du hast ja noch einen ''Pfeil im Köcher'' (Strahlen).


hallo Sigi, die 0,07-Messung kam vom gleichen Labor, welches zuvor auch schon die 0,04 und 0,05 gemessen hatte. Also somit dürfte es (leider) nicht daran liegen, außer eben viell. an sowas wie Meßungenauigkeit, Verunreinigung des Meßinstruments etc.

Natürlich würde im Fall des Falles noch die Möglichkeit der Bestrahlung bleiben; allerdings halt mit den bekannten Risiken wie Inkontinenz, Darmentzündungen, ...
Inwieweit dann noch eine Lebensqualität da ist, so wie man sie gerne hätte, bleibt dahingestellt

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Erich,

manche Laborkräfte nehmen es wohl nicht so genau mit der Unterscheidung zwischen 0,0x und *<*0,0x ng/ml. Außerdem habe ich bei meinem Uro gelernt, der im eigenen Labor messen lässt, dass der Messbereich des Verfahrens von der Kalibrierung des Mess-Assays abhängt. Entweder kann man noch sehr kleine Werte messen - dann werden die hohen Werte ungenau. Oder man möchte die hohen Werte einigermaßen genau bestimmen - dann wird es bei den sehr kleinen Werten ungenau. Und generell zu den sehr kleinen PSA-Werten (0,0irgendwas):

Prof. Semjonow aus Münster bringt immer gerne das Beispiel mit den vier Stücken Würfelzucker à 2 g im Münsterer Aasee, die dann im See mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 Millionen Litern eine Konzentration von 0,004 ng/ml Zucker bewirken.

Werte von <0,1 ng/ml sollte man gelassen sehen, und schon gar keine beunruhigenden PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten aus ihnen ableiten. Ich gebe zu, dass das nicht Jedem und nicht immer gelingt.

Ralf

----------


## die2Gs

Hallo,


hier muss ich doch mal dazwischen grätschen ;-)





> ...außer eben viell. an sowas wie Meßungenauigkeit, Verunreinigung des Meßinstruments etc.





> ...manche Laborkräfte nehmen es wohl nicht so genau mit der Unterscheidung zwischen 0,0x und *<*0,0x ng/ml.



Was soll das denn bitte heissen?

Der Messbereich ist ganz klar vom Hersteller (Ragenzien und Gerät meist vom selben) vorgeschrieben.
z.B. von 0.01ng/ml bis 100ng/ml. Alles was darüber liegt verdünnt ein besseres Gerät (an einer Laborautomation) selbst in einem 2. Durchgang, bzw. wird bei sehr hohen Werten von den "Laborkräften" manuell verdünnt.
Die Werte gehen dann automatisch in die Labor-EDV, wo Werte von null als 

Probleme gibt es eher dort, wo eben viel manuell gearbeitet wird (z.B. in Arztpraxen), von Probenlagerung und -verwechslungen angefangen bis zu versehentlichen Falscheingaben.





> Außerdem habe ich bei meinem Uro gelernt, der im eigenen Labor messen lässt, dass der Messbereich des Verfahrens von der Kalibrierung des Mess-Assays abhängt.


s.o.
Es stimmt aber, dass die Kontrollwertermittlung von der Kalibrierung der jeweiligen Charge abhängig ist. Auch Kontrollwerte sind vom Hersteller vorgegeben, genauso wie Kalibrationsmaterial und -messungen. Grössere Labore sind mittlerweile alle akkreditiert und müssen etlich Auflagen erfüllen, genauso wie Vorschriften der Rilibäk einhalten, d.h. z.B. es gibt 3 verschiedene Kontrolllevel, davon müssen innerhalb von 24h alle mind einmal laufen, morgens 2. 

Es ist so -und das wird Euch nicht gefallen-, dass die niedrige Kontrolle beim tPSA den Bereich, in dem Ihr gern die Werte habt, nicht abdeckt. Sie liegt z.b. bei Bayer-Geräten und der aktuellen Charge zwischen 0.6616 und 0.9044. Das heisst, das Gerät hat eine analytische Sensitivität bis 0.01ng/ml, ABER unter 0.6616 laufen die Bestimmungen quasi im Blindflug.





> Entweder kann man noch sehr kleine Werte messen - dann werden die hohen Werte ungenau. Oder man möchte die hohen Werte einigermaßen genau bestimmen - dann wird es bei den sehr kleinen Werten ungenau.


nenene, s.o..





> Und generell zu den sehr kleinen PSA-Werten (0,0irgendwas):
> 
> Prof. Semjonow aus Münster bringt immer gerne das Beispiel mit den vier Stücken Würfelzucker à 2 g im Münsterer Aasee, die dann im See mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 Millionen Litern eine Konzentration von 0,004 ng/ml Zucker bewirken.


So ist es und natürlich sind derart niedrige Werte immer mit einer gewissen Fehlergrösse wegen Messungenauigkeiten behaftet.


Trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende von
CLaudia (die seit fast 20 Jahren in einem Uniklinikslabor arbeitet)

----------


## die2Gs

konnte leider den Beitrag nicht mehr korrigieren:

Die Werte gehen dann automatisch in die Labor-EDV, wo Werte von null als *
*


Probleme gibt es eher dort, wo eben viel manuell gearbeitet wird (z.B. in Arztpraxen), von Probenlagerung und -verwechslungen angefangen bis zu versehentlichen Falscheingaben.

...muss es heissen.

Claudia

----------


## Erich56

> ...Das heisst, das Gerät hat eine analytische Sensitivität bis 0.01ng/ml, ABER unter 0.6616 laufen die Bestimmungen *quasi im Blindflug*...


das heißt im Klartext was? Alle Meßwerte unter 0.6616 können stimmen oder auch nicht?

----------


## RalfDm

> CLaudia (die seit fast 20 Jahren in einem Uniklinikslabor arbeitet)


Hallo Claudia,

*Dich schickt uns der Himmel!* (das siehst Du wahrscheinlich ganz anders). Wir rätseln oft darüber, wie dieses oder jenes in den Labors gehandhabt wird, und wenn Du uns dann Klarheit verschaffen könntest, wären wir alle wieder ein Stück schlauer.

*Aber:* Die alltägliche Praxis in einem kleinen ländlichen medizinischen Labor oder im Labor eines niedergelassenen Urologen muss nicht identisch sein mit der im Labor einer Uniklinik, wie Du ja selbst andeutest. Bis vor einiger Zeit schickte mein Uro meine Blutproben an ein externes Gemeinschaftslabor, das wohl von einigen Urologen gemeinsam betrieben wird. Mal stand bei meinem PSA-Wert ein "<"-Zeichen vor der Null, mal nicht. Dann, vor vielleicht einem dreiviertel Jahr, legte mein Uro sich ein eigenes PSA-Assay zu, und seitdem werden meine Blutproben in viel kürzerer Zeit verarbeitet als früher, was mir auch viel lieber ist, es blieb ja immer eine Restunsicherheit, ob nicht 

 unterwegs irgendetwas mit meinem Herzblut passiert war. Als mein Uro  zu dem ich ein gutes Verhältnis habe  mir von seiner Neuanschaffung erzählte, erläuterte er das mit der unteren Messgrenze so, wie ich es oben schrieb. Unter 0,07 ng/ml kann sein Labor nichts messen, und <0,07 ng/ml ist auch seit zwei Jahren mein PSA-Wert (wenn nicht jemand im Labor das "<"-Zeichen weglässt; inzwischen beunruhigt mich das nicht mehr.

*Wie es der Zufall will*, rief mich heute (na, inzwischen war es gestern) ein langjähriger (>10 Jahre) Mitstreiter an und erzählte unter Anderem, dass sein PSA-Wert binnen sechs Wochen von 8,irgendwas auf 13,irgendwas gestiegen ist. So etwas lässt einen nicht gerade gut schlafen. Er fand aber heraus, dass das betreffende Labor von einem Roche-Assay auf ein Abbott-Assay umgestiegen ist, ohne den einsendenden Ärzten irgendetwas davon zu mitzuteilen, den Patienten natürlich schon gar nicht. Und er wusste auch von einem dritten Mitstreiter zu berichten, der mit seinem Labor das Gleiche erlebt hatte  anderes Messsystem, viel höherer PSA-Wert, Faktor 1,5. Mein Anrufer wird die Messung natürlich wiederholen lassen, und spannend wird jetzt nur sein, ob sich ein abermaliger PSA-Anstieg zeigt, oder ob der Wert annähernd gleich bleibt.

Soweit und soviel zu den PSA-Bestimmungen.

Dir ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende!

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Werte gehen dann automatisch in die Labor-EDV, wo Werte von null als Probleme gibt es eher dort, ...





> konnte leider den Beitrag nicht mehr korrigieren:
> 
> Die Werte gehen dann automatisch in die Labor-EDV, wo Werte von null als *
> *
> 
> 
>    Probleme gibt es eher dort, ...
> ...muss es heissen.


Hmmm, mit der Zeilenschaltung statt dem Leerschlag wird es auch nicht wirklich besser.
Da muss zwischen _"null als"_ und _"Probleme"_ irgendetwas geheimnisvolles drinstehen,
was an der Formatierung bastelt,
denn weder die eine, noch die andere Version lassen sich per Copy-Paste kopieren.
Magie?

Aber sonst vielen Dank für den aufschlussreichen Bericht aus der Laborwelt.

Irgendjemand hat hier mal gesagt, dass ein PSA-Wert nichts sage, zwei seien besser,
und ich füge hinzu, dass erst drei oder mehr Werte überhaupt aussagekräftig sind,
weil erst dann die Dynamik der Entwicklung sichtbar wird.

Messfehler und sonstige Abweichungen kann dann der Knut mit seinen mathematischen Turnereien ganz locker rausrechnen :L&auml;cheln: 






Was immer der Grund für diese 0.07 ng/ml im Eingangsposting war, erst mit den nächsten Messungen wird deutlich, wohin der Trend geht.
Erich56 steht in keiner Weise unter Zeitdruck.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Nachdem die Biopsie den Verdacht auf ein möglicherweise bestehendes PCa bestätigt hatte, wollte ich dem mir mitgeteilten GS keinen Glauben schenken und beschloss zunächst,  in sehr kurzen, meist wöchentlichen Intervallen das PSA messen zu lassen. Irgendwann erfuhr ich dann dabei, dass der mich in der Anfangsphase betreuende Urologe die gesammelten Blutproben seiner männlichen Patienten, bei denen das PSA ermittelt werden sollte, nur einmal wöchentlich unter Zuhilfenahme eines bekannten Labors selbst überprüfte. Mir erschien das mehr als unzuverlässig. Ich fand dann auch ein Labor, bei dem ausgebildete Mitarbeiter frühmorgens das Blut aus dem Arm entnahmen, um es danach sofort auf den mir damals wichtigsten Wert, nämlich PSA, zu kontrollieren. Am frühen Nachmittag bekam ich den aktuellen Wert per Fax. Fast 10 Jahre wurde nach der Methode Architect (Abbott) gearbeitet. Erst ab Juli 2011 wurde die Methode geändert und es kam Cobas 8000 Fa. Roche (ECLIA). Bislang konnte ich keine verdächtigen Abweichungen feststellen. Vielleicht könnte Claudia etwas dazu ausführen, deren deutliches Zitat in einem anderen Thread mir auffiel:




> Zuletzt hat er miterlebt wie sein Bruder (auch PCa) mit nur 3 Chemorunden bei wirklich schlechter LQ quasi direkt ins Grab gewerkt wurde.


*"Das Ärgerliche am Geldverdienen ist, dass man andere Leute bezahlen kann, Arbeiten zu verrichten, die einem früher selber Spaß machten"
*(Lawrence Durrel)

----------


## die2Gs

Hallo,


ich fange mal mit dem einfacheren an:




> Hmmm, mit der Zeilenschaltung statt dem Leerschlag wird es auch nicht wirklich besser.
> Da muss zwischen _"null als"_ und _"Probleme"_ irgendetwas geheimnisvolles drinstehen,
> ...
> Magie


Magie war's wohl nicht. Hatte mehrfach versucht, den Fehler zu beheben, und dann leider übersehen, dass es auch im neuen Beitrag falsch war...sorry! Habe den Beitragseditor angepasst (sollte es jetzt nicht funktionieren schicke ich es einem von Euch per PN).


RICHTIG sollte es heissen:
Die Werte gehen dann automatisch in die Labor-EDV, wo Werte von null als *< Nachweisgrenze erscheinen*.
Probleme gibt es eher ...usw.






> das heißt im Klartext was? Alle Meßwerte unter 0.6616 können stimmen oder auch nicht?


Nein, das heisst es nicht; es heisst aber, dass derartig niedrige Werte nicht von der Kontrolle erfasst werden. Im übrigen auch die hohen nicht, da endet die Kontrolle bei 19.xxx.

Wenn neues Reagenz geliefert wird, meist auch neue Charge, wird der von den Herstellern vorgegebene Bereich auch laborintern nochmals definiert; soll heissen Hersteller: 0.66xx bis 0.9xxx mit Zielwert 0.78xx, wird dann einen Monat beobachtet und erfasst, davon der durchschnittlich ermittelte Zielwert genommen und das +2 Standardabweichungen ergibt dann den laborintern gültigen Kontrollbereich.
Das hilft für Werte über 19.xx und unter 0.66 auch nichts; die jeweilige Kontrollmessung gibt aber Aufschluss über die Genauigkeit der Messungen überhaupt; die ablaufende Reaktion zur Bestimmung ist ja immer dieselbe (und für tPSA schon ziemlich aufwendig im Vergleich z.B. zu Enzymbestimmungen oder Blutbildmessungen).

Bitte auch mal vor Augen halten, über welche Dimensionen man spricht, nämlich ng. *NANO*Gramm und davon nicht mal eins, sondern 0.01!

Das war eines der ersten Dinge, die mir hier auffielen (wahrscheinlich weil ich genauso an den Zahlen hängen würde) - ich kann Euch menschlich verstehen, aber vom labortechnischen ist es doch ein wenig realitätsfern.

VG CLaudia

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hvielemi,




> Messfehler und sonstige Abweichungen kann dann der Knut mit seinen mathematischen Turnereien ganz locker rausrechnen


Es freut mich, dass Du schon fast auf meine Linie eingeschwenkt bist, und so setze ich meine Turnerei fort. Zuerst die Auswertung in Ralfs Excelblatt:



Die "aufsummierte" Verdopplungszeit liegt bei 1,14 Jahren und nachstehend die grafische PSA-Entwicklung mit grüner exponentieller Trendlinie



Was kann ich aus der Tabelle bzw. Grafik sehen? Wenn der nächste Wert 0,07 oder gar 0,08 ist, dass ein Rezidiv wahrscheinlich wird. Nur wenn der Messwert < 0,07 ausfällt, darf ich weiter verstärkt hoffen, dass ich es mit der beschriebenen Laborqualität zu tun habe. Ich sehe es mit der Genauigkeit der niedrigeren PSA-Werte anders aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen. Nachstehend ist die Grafik meines PSA-Verlaufes einschließlich der Tabellenwerte dargestellt


Aufgrund des großen abzubildenden Dynamikbereiches habe ich für die Ordinate den logarithmischen Maßstab gewählt. Auch die steilen Flanken sowie die Bodenbildung meines DHB-Badewannenverlaufs sind messtechnisch ok. Der Zacken zu Beginn meiner PCa Karriere ist erklärbar, und zwar wurde der kurzzeitige Anstieg durch eine Sepsis nach meiner zweiten, negativen 12er Stanzbiopsie verursacht. Meine Protonentherapie habe ich von Anfang Juni bis Ende August 07 gemacht, und die zwölf monatige DHB war Ende August 07 zu Ende. Das Abknicken des PSA-Anstieges nach der DHB ist die Wirkung der Protonenbestrahlung.
Ab Juli 06 = PSA-Wert 10 wurden alle Blutabnahmen bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, Heidelberg und die Auswertungen im selben Labor Limbach, Heidelberg, gemacht. Meine Strategie für reproduzierbare PSA-Werte ist

Fachlich qualifizierter Urologe meines Vertrauens. Mein Urologe liebt seinen Beruf und entsprechend sorgfältig und aufmerksam kontrolliert sind die Abläufe in seiner Praxis. Hier gilt noch, dass der Chef selber kocht.Renommiertes Labor in der Universitätsstadt Heidelberg, das sich nur durch Qualität in diesem Umfeld behaupten kann.Vor der Blutentnahme beachte ich die im Forum immer wieder gegebenen Hinweise wie kein Radfahren, Sex usw.Ich gehe immer nüchtern- auch ohne Wasser zu trinken- zur Blutabnahme und bin morgens 7:45 Uhr der erste Patient, der in der Praxis behandelt wird.
Entsprechend aussagefähig sind meine PSA-Werte auch im 0,0...Bereich.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Hvielemi,
> 
> Es freut mich, dass Du schon fast auf meine Linie eingeschwenkt bist, und so setze ich meine Turnerei fort. 
> Zuerst die Auswertung in Ralfs Excelblatt:
> 
> Die "aufsummierte" Verdopplungszeit liegt bei 1,14 Jahren 
> und nachstehend die grafische PSA-Entwicklung mit grüner exponentieller Trendlinie
> 
> Was kann ich aus der Tabelle bzw. Grafik sehen? 
> ...


Lieber Knut
Was Du aus der Grafik herausliest, sieht man von blossem Auge aus den fünf vorliegenden Werten, siehe Beiträge oben.
Die Grafik veranschaulicht das Gesagte, wobei die grüne Trendlinie den letzten Wert eben nicht in Frage stellt.
Die Aussage ist somit die gleiche wie jene der VZ2 in der Tabelle, aber etwas anschaulicher.
So sind wir gleich weit: Den nächsten Messwert abwarten.

Es freut mich übrigens, dass Du von dieser linearen Trendlinie gar nichts mehr schreibst, 
und somit "schon fast auf meine Linie eingeschwenkt bist"  :L&auml;cheln:  
Zu Deinem offensichtlichen Erfolg mit der Protonentherapie gratulier ich Dir; Auch in der logarithmischen Skala
sieht das in den letzten beiden Jahren nach einer deutlichen PSA-Abnahme aus!

Hvielemi

----------


## die2Gs

So, 2. Runde (die Laborkraft hat Dienst...)





> *Dich schickt uns der Himmel!*


DAS wird sich erst noch weisen ;-)





> (das siehst Du wahrscheinlich ganz anders).


Da hast Du völlig recht, ich hätte gern verzichtet ... (und das ist in keinster Wiese persönlich gemeint)





> Wir rätseln oft darüber, wie dieses oder jenes in den Labors gehandhabt wird, und wenn Du uns dann Klarheit verschaffen könntest, wären wir alle wieder ein Stück schlauer.


Das kann ich dann trotzdem gern versuchen.





> ... legte mein Uro sich ein eigenes PSA-Assay zu, und [B]seitdem werden meine Blutproben in viel kürzerer Zeit verarbeitet als früher,...


DAS ist vielleicht nur ein Gerücht ;-). Die Verarbeitung ist evtl. sogar schneller im Sinne von früher und nur die Ergebnisübertragung schneckig.





> Unter 0,07 ng/ml kann sein Labor nichts messen,


Das ist eben abhängig vom Hersteller. Beim tPSA ist die Untergrenze hier 0.01, beim cPSA 0.03.





> und <0,07 ng/ml ist auch seit zwei Jahren mein PSA-Wert (wenn nicht jemand im Labor das "<"-Zeichen weglässt; inzwischen beunruhigt mich das nicht mehr.


Da hast Du's gut :-)





> ...ein langjähriger (>10 Jahre) Mitstreiter ... erzählte unter Anderem, dass sein PSA-Wert binnen sechs Wochen von 8,irgendwas auf 13,irgendwas gestiegen ist. ...
> (dass) das betreffende Labor von einem Roche-Assay auf ein Abbott-Assay umgestiegen ist, ohne den einsendenden Ärzten irgendetwas davon zu mitzuteilen, ...


Wenn sich durch einen Systemwechsel die Werte ändern gehören natürlich die Ärzte informiert.

Ich wundere mich bisschen, wie "Ihr" Euch dann immer am "anderen Labor" aufhängt, anstatt dort einfach mal nachzufragen. Spätestens beim ärztlichen Leiter bekommt man dann sicherlich Auskunft. Habe ich für meinen Vater auch gemacht, war kein Problem.



Hallo Harald,



> ...der mich in der Anfangsphase betreuende Urologe die gesammelten Blutproben seiner männlichen Patienten, ...


immerhin war er so schlau ;-) (sorry)





> ... bei denen das PSA ermittelt werden sollte, nur *einmal wöchentlich* unter Zuhilfenahme eines bekannten Labors selbst überprüfte.


wenn er die Proben abzentrifugiert hatte und eingefroren, war das völlig egal - für tPSA. Das ist ein ziemlich stabiles Eiweiss, das verändert sich nicht so schnell (ausser bei Hitzeinwirkung o.ä.). Anders beim fPSA, grundsätzlich unstabil, weswegen viele Labore nur noch das komplexierte bestimmen und den freien Anteil errechnen.





> Fast 10 Jahre wurde nach der Methode Architect (Abbott) gearbeitet. Erst ab Juli 2011 wurde die Methode geändert und es kam Cobas 8000 Fa. Roche (ECLIA). Bislang konnte ich keine verdächtigen Abweichungen feststellen.


Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt so sein; perfekt wäre es gewesen, wenn eine Messung parallel gelaufen wäre.

VG
Claudia

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hvielemi,

es ist natürlich richtig, dass bei fünf Messwerten nicht unbedingt eine Grafik erforderlich ist, um den Überblick zu behalten. Mein Ziel war es, das Excelblatt- übrigens wenn sich der Trend bestätigt, ist es nur eine Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr- und die Grafik als probate Kontrollinstrumente weiter publik zu machen.
Mein zweites Hauptanliegen war, dass man selber auch etwas tun kann, um zu aussagefähigen PSA-Werten zu kommen.
Und es freut mich natürlich besonders, wie sich unsere Linien aufeinander zu bewegen. Was ist da erst los, wenn diese aufeinander treffen!
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Danke für Deine Gratulation zu meiner bisher erfolgreichen Therapie.

----------


## Erich56

hatte heute einen Termin bei meinem Urologen, welcher dann über den kontinuierlichen Anstieg meines PSA auf nunmehr 0,07 nicht so ganz glücklich war, mich aber im großen und ganzen trotzdem (noch) beruhigt hat.
Man muß eben einfach die nächsten Ergebnisse abwarten, somit wird man in 3 Monaten weitersehen.

----------


## Erich56

nun liegt der Wert für Juni 2012 vor: 0,07 - gleich wie im März 2012. 

Möglicherweise hat sich das ganze nun um diesen Wert herum eingependelt. Ich darf somit auf die September-Messung gespannt sein.

Gibt es jemanden mit einem ähnlichen Verlauf?






> hallo Forumsgemeinde,
> bin nach dem heutigen Erhalt des jüngsten PSA-Meßergebnisses leicht verunsichert.
> Hier die Fakten: 
> 
> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: 0,04
> PSA im Juni 2011: 0,04
> PSA im September 2011: 0,05
> ...

----------


## Werner Sg.

HalloGemeinde,

möchte den Dauerbrenner "PSA-Wert" mal von einer etwas anderen Seite betrachten und darüber vielleicht zur Diskussion beitragen. Seit meiner Operation vor 5 Jahren lasse ich den PSA nicht von einem Urologen, stattdessen aber von meinem Hausarzt messen. Die Messgrenze des Labors mit dem mein Arzt zusammen arbeitet beträgt """<0,1""" und seit 5 Jahren ist mein Messwert (erfreulicher Weise) : <0,1. 
Ob mein tatsächliche Wert zwischendurch mal 0,04 oder 0,09 oder 0,07 war weiß ich nicht und ich will es auch gar nicht wissen!!
Fazit: Vielleicht sind mir dadurch schon viele schlaflose Nächte erspart geblieben....

----------


## Erich56

> ... Ob mein tatsächliche Wert zwischendurch mal 0,04 oder 0,09 oder 0,07 war weiß ich nicht und ich will es auch gar nicht wissen!!
> Fazit: Vielleicht sind mir dadurch schon viele schlaflose Nächte erspart geblieben....


Du hast vermutlich insofern völlig recht, als auch mein Urologe meint, daß jeder Wert <0,1 okay ist.  Deine Vorgangsweise macht Sinn, ständig gedanklich mit Werten, die ohnehin <0,1 sind, herumzujonglieren, bringt eh nichts.

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Erich,
ich bin wahrscheinlich der Einzige hier im Forum, der keinen Urologen besucht. Der PSA-Test bei einem Urologen ist natürlich viel teurer und genauer als bei einem "Hausarzt", inzwischen gehen die glaube ich schon bis 0,002 herunter - ich weiß nicht was das soll. Der Hausarzt macht immer nur den einfachen (preiswerten) PSA Standard-Test, mit einer max. Auflösung von <0,1.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der PSA-Test bei einem Urologen ist natürlich viel teurer und genauer als bei einem "Hausarzt", inzwischen gehen die glaube ich schon bis 0,002 herunter - ich weiß nicht was das soll. Der Hausarzt macht immer nur den einfachen (preiswerten) PSA Standard-Test, mit einer max. Auflösung von <0,1.


Naja, mit Deinem (beneidenswerten) PSA-Verlauf hast Du ja wirklich keinen Urologen mehr nötig, und eine jährliche Kontrolle würde wohl auch reichen ...

Auch ich geh lieber zum Dorfarzt, als dass ich eine Stunde in die Stadt fahr zum Urologen für den PSA-Test.
Beide senden ihre Proben an (verschiedene) Filialen das gleichen Labors und ich bekomm genau die gleichen Ergebnisse.
Den PSA-Test lass ich VOR dem Besuch beim Uro- oder Radiologen machen, das nächste Mal Ende des Monats. 
Worüber sollte ich denn mit dem Facharzt schwätzen, wenn keine Daten vorliegen?


Weiterhin rezidivfreie Gesundheit
wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------


## Erich56

> ... Den PSA-Test lass ich VOR dem Besuch beim Uro- oder Radiologen machen, das nächste Mal Ende des Monats. 
> Worüber sollte ich denn mit dem Facharzt schwätzen, wenn keine Daten vorliegen? ...


das ist auch bei mir nicht anders - Am Ende des (derzeit noch) quartalsmäßigen Urologenbesuches bekomme ich bereits die Laborzuweisung für's nächste Mal in die Hand gedrückt.

----------


## Werner Sg.

Die ersten Monate nach meiner OP bin ich auch zu einem Urologen gegangen, weil man ja automatisch dahin überwiesen wird. Nach einiger Zeit gingen mir aber die Nachuntersuchungen des Urologen gewaltig auf die Nerven, besonders die rektalen Untersuchungen mit Finger oder Ultraschall waren unangenehm und hielt ich für wenig wenig sinnvoll, u.U. sogar für schädlich. Eine Blasenentzündung hatte der Urologe nicht erkannt und ich hatte wochenlang brennende Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen.
Aufgrund der Vorfälle ist das Thema „Urologe“ für mich erst mal erledigt, bei meinem Hausarzt fühle ich mich besser aufgehoben.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Werner,

nur eine persönliche Erfahrung zu dem Thema "DRU": Auch ich empfand die Tastuntersuchung als sehr unangenehm und habe meinen Urologen unter Hinweis auf die S3-Leitlinien (in der Neufassung Seite 208 Pkt. 7.9) einmal gefragt, was er nach der RPE und einem nicht nachweisbarem PSA eigentlich ertasten will, wenn er vor der Op nicht einmal einen Kapseldurchbruch diagnostiziert hat? Man kann eine bestimmte Untersuchung auch ablehnen. Meist bekommen die Ärzte sie in den Pauschalen sowieso bezahlt. Mein Verhältnis zum Urologen  wurde dadurch nicht getrübt und er spart sich seitdem die Gummihandschuhe. Urologen sind auch nur Menschen und damit unterschiedliche Charaktere. Sollte Dein PSA-Wert mal steigen, was ich Dir nicht wünsche und was die Natur verhindern sollte, wird der Hausarzt Dich wieder zu einem Urologen überweisen. Leider sind diese häufig Mangelware unter Fachärzten, jedenfalls in meiner Region. 

In der Hoffnung, dass wir noch lange rezidivfrei hier mitdiskutieren können

weiterhin alles Gute

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Wanderfreund,
stimmt, da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Vermute mal, ich hatte einfach Pech mit meinem Urologen. Wenn mir mal etwas passiert (also z.B. PSA>0,1), dann muß ich natürlich einen Spezialisten aufsuchen. Ich würde dann zu dem Arzt gehen, der mich vor 5 Jahren operierte und zu dem ich bis heute ein fast freundschaftliches Verhältnis habe.

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Erich,
> ich bin wahrscheinlich der Einzige hier im Forum, der keinen Urologen besucht. Der PSA-Test bei einem Urologen ist natürlich viel teurer und genauer als bei einem "Hausarzt", inzwischen gehen die glaube ich schon bis 0,002 herunter - ich weiß nicht was das soll. Der Hausarzt macht immer nur den einfachen (preiswerten) PSA Standard-Test, mit einer max. Auflösung von <0,1.


Hallo Werner,

unter "preiswerter" meinst Du die Kosten für die Krankenkasse? Denn der PSA Test, ob beim Hausarzt oder beim Urologen ist ja für uns Operierte kostenlos.

Volker

----------


## Werner Sg.

Ja, meine die Krankenkasse. Mein Arzt arbeitet mit einem Labor, welches mit einer max. Auflösung von <0,1 arbeitet. Das Ergebnis liegt am gleichen Tag vor.

----------


## Erich56

> hallo Forumsgemeinde,
> bin nach dem heutigen Erhalt des jüngsten PSA-Meßergebnisses leicht verunsichert.
> Hier die Fakten: 
> 
> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
> ...


seit heute liegt der Wert für September 2012 vor: *0,08

*also leider wieder ein leichter Anstieg; und mittlerweile eine Verdoppelung seit Juni 2011. 
Werde den Befund in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Urologen besprechen; jetzt mal unabhängig davon, was dieser mir raten wird, hier im Forum die Frage:

Muß ich davon ausgehen, daß ein Krebsgeschehen stattfindet und ich langsam aber sicher dagegen was tun sollte?

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Erich56,

ich würde auf jeden Fall engmaschig, also vierteljährlich, den PSA-Wert ermitteln lassen. So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, könnte man vermuten, dass die Richtung beibehalten wird. Aber wer weiß schon, wie sich das PCa verhält. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Wert plötzlich stehen bleibt oder gar fällt - oder aber dass er an Geschwindigkeit zulegt. Das wären alles nur Vermutungen, mehr nicht. Ab 0,1 bis 0,12 würde ich mir Gedanken machen bzw. informieren, bei welchem Strahlentherapeuten ich vorstellig werde, ab 0,15 würde ich zumindest für mich den Therapeuten festlegen und auch schon Gespräche mit ihm führen, da ich eine zeitnahe Bestrahlung in Betracht ziehen würde.
Aber das ist nur mal so pauschal meine Vorgehensweise, ich habe mich bei 0,17 bestrahlen lassen. Bei diesem Wert, ich habe ihn interessehalber nochmal messen lassen, war zumindest ein Halt (obwohl ich innerlich mit 0,2 als Ergebnis gerechnet hatte) habe aber dann die Therapie durchgezogen - nur ich hatte auch postoperativ R1.

Gruss arti

----------


## Erich56

> ... informieren, bei welchem Strahlentherapeuten ich vorstellig werde, ... ich habe mich bei 0,17 bestrahlen lassen. ... nur ich hatte auch postoperativ R1.
> Gruss arti


Danke, arti, für Deinen Beitrag.
Es ist so, daß bereits anläßlich der letzten Uro-Kontrolle der Urologe eine allfällige Behandlung im Falle weiterer PSA-Wert-Steigerungen angesprochen hat, allerdings mit der klaren Aussage, daß das dann jedenfalls eine Hormonentzugstherapie wäre, und keinesfalls eine Bestrahlung. Er begründete dies so, daß bei R0-Fällen man nicht wüßte, wohin genau man strahlen sollte, sprich nicht klar ist, wo genau sich ein eventuelles Rezidiv nun befindet.

Mir persönlich wäre es umgekehrt lieber gewesen, sprich wenn schon, dann eine Strahlentherapie, da nach all dem, was ich u.a. hier im Forum bislang lesen konnte, diese Hormontherapien fallweise extrem belastend zu sein scheinen.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Erich,

o.k., bin nur Betroffener und kein Arzt, aber jetzt schon Hormonentzug - also dann würde ich eine Zweitmeinung einholen (leider hat sonst hierzu sich niemand gemeldet). ME vergibtst Du Dir so die Möglichkeit, noch kurativ einzugreifen. Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. So bekommst Du das PSA vermutlich runter, aber wenn sich das PCa an eine andere Ernährung gewöhnt haben sollte, dann gehts rund. Für diesen Schritt bist Du mir einfach zu jung, bzw. Deine Lebenserwartung (ich weiß bissi zu wenig von Dir) ist aus meiner Sicht einfach noch zu lange,
Ich meine aber bei Dir gelesen zu haben, dass Dir direkt nach der OP bereits eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie empfohlen wurde. Ausserdem wenn Du Hormonentzug machst, gehts das PSA in den Keller, nach aussen ist alles heile Welt (sprich die Symptome sind verschleiert), und wie lange das mit Hormonentzug geht (ist nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen) weiß niemand und danach kommt nur noch Chemo. Also hier wäre mir eine Zweitmeinung sehr, sehr wichtig. Da könnte ich sogar damit sehr gut leben, wenn danach sich rausstellen würde, dass die Strahlen nicht den Erfolg gebracht hat, den sich alle vorstellen.

Ich wünsche Dir eine glückliche Hand

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Danke, arti, für Deinen Beitrag.
> Es ist so, daß bereits anläßlich der letzten Uro-Kontrolle der Urologe eine allfällige Behandlung im Falle weiterer PSA-Wert-Steigerungen angesprochen hat, allerdings mit der klaren Aussage, daß das dann jedenfalls eine Hormonentzugstherapie wäre, und keinesfalls eine Bestrahlung. Er begründete dies so, daß bei R0-Fällen man nicht wüßte, wohin genau man strahlen sollte, sprich nicht klar ist, wo genau sich ein eventuelles Rezidiv nun befindet.
> 
> Mir persönlich wäre es umgekehrt lieber gewesen, sprich wenn schon, dann eine Strahlentherapie, da nach all dem, was ich u.a. hier im Forum bislang lesen konnte, diese Hormontherapien fallweise extrem belastend zu sein scheinen.



Ihr Urologe erzählt etwas was nicht stimmt.

Man weiss sehr wohl, wo man hinbestrahlen soll, auch wenn es eine R0-Resektion war: Auf der Prostataloge.

Das ZIelvolumen ist bei einer R0-Resektion nicht anders als bei einer R1-Resektion, man bestrahlt exakt das gleiche Volumen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ein PSA-Anstieg nach einer R1-Resektion eher zu einem Lokalrezidiv passt als es nach einer R0-Resektion der Fall ist (was nicht heissen soll, dass nach einer R0-Resektion keine Lokalrezidive gibt).

*Sie brauchen ein Gespräch bei einem Strahlentherapeuten und zwar bald.
*

Die sofortige Hormontherapie beim PSA-Anstieg nach OP ist keine valide Methode und wird auch von der S3-Leitlinie abgelehnt. Sie ist auch eine palliative Behandlung im Gegensatz zur potentiell kurativen Strahlentherapie.

----------


## Erich56

hatte heute die Befundbesprechung bei meinem Urologen.

Möglicherweise hatte ich ihn bei dem letzten Gespräch vor 3 Monaten irgendwie falsch verstanden. Es kam heute nämlich sehr wohl bei mir so an, daß er entweder Bestrahlung oder Hormonentzug als Möglichkeiten sieht, allerdings meinte er, daß bei einem Wert von 0,08 (obwohl der Verlauf leicht ansteigend war) die momentane Empfehlung ein Abwarten und Kontrolle nach weiteren 3 Monaten wäre, zumal der ehemalige Tumor mit einem Gleason von 3+3 nicht überaus aggressiv war, und eine R0-Resektion vorlag.

Andererseits lese ich soeben den Beitrag von Hrn. Dr. Schmidt, in welchem er mir ein baldiges Gespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten nahelegt.

Bin nun etwas verunsichert, wie ich tatsächlich weiter vorgehen soll. Hr. Dr. Schmidt, sind Sie der Meinung, daß das Abwarten der nächsten PSA-Bestimmung in 3 Monaten zu riskant ist?

----------


## Erich56

> ... Ich meine aber bei Dir gelesen zu haben, dass Dir direkt nach der OP bereits eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie empfohlen wurde. ...


nö, da verwechselst Du mich mit jemanden anderen. Für eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie gab's bei mir nach der OP keine Veranlassung.

Danke Dir trotzdem für Deinen Rat, ich kann Deine Argumente sehr gut nachvollziehen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

0,08 ist ein niedriger Wert, Sie können getrost abwarten, ehe Sie zu einer Behandlung greifen.

Über eine Hormontherapie brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden, das ist keine valide Option beim PSA-Rezidiv nach OP.
Die Strahlentherapie können Sie sicherlich im Verlauf irgendwann machen lassen, falls der PSA-Wert weiter steigt. Ich würde die Grenze, ab der Sie "aktiv" werden sollten bei etwa 0,2 ng/ml setzen. Damit haben Sie sehr gute Heilungsaussichten mit einer Bestrahlung.

----------


## Erich56

habe gestern noch persönlich bei einem anderen, mir bekannten Urologen vorgesprochen, um eine weitere Meinung zu dieser PSA-Wert-Entwicklung zu hören.

Intressanterweise war dieser überhaupt der Ansicht, daß Werte, welche an der zweiten Nachkommastelle liegen, von den Labors so gar nicht angegeben werden sollten, sondern in meinem Fall dann eben bei allen bisherigen Messungen kleiner/istgleich 0,1 stehen sollte. Seinen Worten nach wurde diese Vorgangsweise vor einigen Jahren irgendwie auf breiter Basis vereinbart, nur daß die Labors, welche sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits die neueren Geräte angeschafft hatten, dann eben weiterhin auch die 2. Nachkommastelle angeben.
Interessante Aussage.
Fazit des Gesprächs mit ihm: solange meine Werte unter 0,1 liegen, soll ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.  Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr!

----------


## LudwigS

> Du hast vermutlich insofern völlig recht, als auch mein Urologe meint, daß jeder Wert <0,1 okay ist.





> Fazit des Gesprächs mit ihm: solange meine Werte unter 0,1 liegen, soll ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr!


Ich sehe da generell einen Widerspruch:
So früh wie möglich wegen günstigerer Heilungschancen bestrahlen sollen - 
aber so spät wie es nur geht, Messwerte haben wollen.

Schau dir mal hier die Werte von HorstK nach OP aus unserem Forum an:

17.11.2006     0.00             
28.02.2007     0.00             
30.05.2007     0.00             
30.08.2007     0.00             
02.01.2008     0.01             
26.03.2008     0.01             
27.08.2008     0.01             
27.02.2009     0.03         
28.05.2009     0.06             
22.10.2009     0.52             
28.12.2009     1.17

Das war ein Rezidiv schon bei 0,00 (vielleicht war es 0,006).

Sicher kann man da mit der "Sorglos-Definition" sich längere Zeit in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen.

Die munter vor sich hin teilenden Krebszellen interessiert die Definition, wann kluge Urologen ein Rezidiv als solches bezeichnen, nicht im geringsten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Erich56

hallo Ludwig, besten Dank für Deinen Hinweis.

Die Betrachtung des PSA-Wert-Verlaufs von HorstK macht in der Tat nachdenklich.
Auffällig ist natürlich der enorme Sprung zwischen 28.5. und 22.10.2009 (eine fast Verzehnfachung), und dann die etwas mehr als Verdoppelung in den darauffolgenden 2 Monaten.

Was weiters auffällt: im Gegensatz zu HorstK war bei mir der Ausgangswert nicht 0,00 sondern 2 Monate nach der RPE 0,04.

Da ist nun guter Rat, was wirklich zu tun ist, wohl teuer

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Erich,

die PSA-Wert Betrachtung aus labortechnischer Sicht wurde hier schon oft erklärt. Wesentlich ist dabei immer die Geräteeigenschaft, die zur Messung herangezogen wird. Deshalb macht die Bewertung Deines Wertes von 0,04ng/ml nur dann Sinn, wenn das einen absoluten Wert darstellt und ist dann zum Wert <0,04ng/ml vollkommen anders zu bewerten.

Der erste Wert ist ein tatsächlicher Wert, der Wert mit dem <-Zeichen heißt, die Skala des Gerätes beginnt erst mit 0,04ng/ml und bedeutet "kleiner als 0,04ng/ml". dass kann durchaus 0,000~ng/ml bedeuten, aber auch 0,039ng/ml. Diesen Unterschied sollte das Labor natürlich klar herausstellen, was nicht immer geschieht. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Erich, wie sich ein Rezidiv nach OP verhält, hängt stark mit der Krebsbeschaffenheit vor der OP zusammen.
Möglich ist auch, dass bei nervschonender OP paar Milligramm sekretorisches Gewebe stehen bleiben.
Deshalb gilt nach OP wie vor OP: der Trend ist das Wesentliche.

Und den bekommt man mit 0,1 - Messgrenze relativ spät.
Das mag bei langsamen Rezidiven gerade noch so tolerierbar sein, bei schnellen Rezidiven wie bei HorstK kommt man dann kaum hinterher.

Diese Diskussion geht kontrovers schon über Jahre, wie man hier sieht:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4248#post44248

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Erich56

> Diese Diskussion geht kontrovers schon über Jahre, wie man hier sieht:
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4248#post44248
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Unter Berücksichtigung des letzten Beitrages des obenstehend verlinkten Threads, insbesondere in Hinblick auf die Aussage 

_"Nach operativer Entfernung der Prostata sollten PSA-Konzentrationen unterhalb der biologischen unteren Nachweisgrenze des Testverfahrens liegen [2-8]. Meßbare PSA-Konzentrationen sind ein sicheres Zeichen für den Fortbestand von Prostatagewebe, steigende PSA-Konzentrationen sprechen gegen benignes und für malignes Prostatagewebe. Diese von Pontes et al. [9] bereits 1982 aufgestellte Hypothese wurde in der Folgezeit mehrfach bestätigt [6,8,10-20]."
_
muß ich anhand meiner Verlaufskurve seit der RPE wohl oder übel davon ausgehen, daß malignes Prostatagewebe vorhanden ist?  Genau das bezweifelt mein Urologe ganz stark, und zwar aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des entfernten Organs: Pt2a, Gleason 3+3, R0.  Aber klar ist: wissen kann man es nie :-(

----------


## LudwigS

> Unter Berücksichtigung des letzten Beitrages des obenstehend verlinkten Threads, insbesondere in Hinblick auf die Aussage 
> 
> _"Nach operativer Entfernung der Prostata sollten PSA-Konzentrationen unterhalb der biologischen unteren Nachweisgrenze des Testverfahrens liegen [2-8]. Meßbare PSA-Konzentrationen sind ein sicheres Zeichen für den Fortbestand von Prostatagewebe, steigende PSA-Konzentrationen sprechen gegen benignes und für malignes Prostatagewebe. Diese von Pontes et al. [9] bereits 1982 aufgestellte Hypothese wurde in der Folgezeit mehrfach bestätigt [6,8,10-20]."
> _
> muß ich anhand meiner Verlaufskurve seit der RPE wohl oder übel davon ausgehen, daß malignes Prostatagewebe vorhanden ist?  Genau das bezweifelt mein Urologe ganz stark, und zwar aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des entfernten Organs: Pt2a, Gleason 3+3, R0.  Aber klar ist: wissen kann man es nie :-(



Sicher kann man bei deiner Ausgangssituation und dem bisherigen Verlauf noch eine Weile zuschauen - hoffend, dass nichts aus dem Ruder läuft.
Aber vierteljährlich würde ich messen.
20% der R0-Resektionen haben Rezidive, auch wenn der Chirurg meint, er habe alles erwischt.
Es muss nicht zwingend ein Lokalrezidiv sein, es kann auch was ausgebüchst sein.

Gruss Ludwig


Die Trendlinie habe nicht ich hineingezaubert sondern die Maschine  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## HorstK

> 20% der R0-Resektionen haben Rezidive, *auch wenn der Chirurg meint, er habe alles erwischt*.
> Es muss nicht zwingend ein Lokalrezidiv sein, es kann auch was ausgebüchst sein.


Auf mich trifft die Einschätzung/Analyse von LudwigS mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu. 


Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Erich56

Letztstand meines PSA-Verlaufs wie folgt:

RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.

PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05*
PSA im März 2012: *0,07
*PSA im Juni 2012: *0,07*
PSA im September 2012: *0,08*
PSA im Dezember 2012: *0,08*

interessant daran: der Wert bleibt immer für ein halbes Jahr gleich, und steigt dann leicht an. Wasimmer das nun tatsächlich heißt?

----------


## RalfDm

> interessant daran: der Wert bleibt immer für ein halbes Jahr gleich, und steigt dann leicht an. Wasimmer das nun tatsächlich heißt?


Hallo Erich,

typischer Fall von denkste, würde ich sagen. Das verwendete PSA-Messverfahren kann nur Werte auf zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma angeben. Tatsächlich bleibt der PSA-Wert nicht gleich, sondern er steigt kontinuierlich an, bis die Messschwelle für den nächsthöheren darstellbaren Messwert erreicht ist.

Ralf

----------


## LudwigS

Ich habe weiter zurück schon mal was Grafisches zu deinen Daten hier reingestellt.

Ralf kann durchaus richtig liegen.

So könnte es in natura aussehen, gerundet auf 2 Stellen kämen deine Werte raus.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Weggefährten,

die Diskussionen über einen PSA-Anstieg oder -Abfall in Bereichen von +/-0,01 betrachte ich mit Kopfschütteln und Mitgefühl. Inzwischen gibt es ja schon ultrasensitive PSA-Testverfahren der dritten Generation, mit einer Faktor 10 verbesserten funktionalen Empfindlichkeit und einer unteren Messgrenze von 0,003 ng/ml. 
Wunderbar! Da werden sich bestimmt die Urologen drauf stürzen und viele Patienten bei einer winzigen PSA-Steigerung um Faktor 0,001 noch früher beunruhigen oder in Panik versetzen! Die Frage ist, ob das Wissen um das ansteigen des PSA-Wertes von z.B. 0,01 auf 0,02 überhaupt wünschenswert ist.

Fakt ist, das erst bei einem messbaren Wert von >=0,1 (größer, gleich 0,1) und weiter steigender Tendenz  ein Grund besteht sich Gedanken zu machen, weil dann offensichtlich die Gefahr einer weiteren Erkrankung (Rezidiv) besteht. Deswegen sollten uns alle Messwerte <0,1 (kleiner 0,1) überhaupt nicht interessieren, weil sie uns höchsten Angst machen.

Allein schon aus diesem Grund besuche ich zum Testen meines PSA-Wertes seit 5 Jahren keinen Urologen sondern nur meinen Hausarzt. Der führt nur einen einfachen (preiswerten) PSA-Test durch, mit einer unteren Messgrenze von 0,1. Alles was kleiner 0,1 ist erfahre ich nicht, weiß ich nicht und will es auch gar nicht wissen!!

Vielleicht hätte ich mir vor Jahren auch schon Sorgen gemacht, weil meine Werte irgendwann einmal von 0,06 auf 0,08 angestiegen sind.... . So kann mir das nicht passieren.

----------


## LudwigS

Nicht jeder hat das Glück wie du, Werner, 6 Jahre nach OP unter PSA 0,1 zu liegen.
Mit dem Trend von Erich hättest du schon vor 3 Jahren die 0,1 gerissen.
Hätte Erich mit der von dir kritisierten Untergrenze messen lassen (können), wäre die Frage nach seinem stufigen Anstieg gar nicht aufgetreten. So wie es aussieht, dürfte er im späten Frühjahr auch die 0,1 sehen.
Dann kann er im Sommer oder Herbst ohne Hektik sich bestrahlen lassen - wenn nichts inzwischen aus dem Ruder läuft.

Das wäre meine Herangehensweise.
Ich würde mich lieber bei 0,15 bestrahlen lassen als bei 0,5.

Und 3 aufeinander folgende Anstiege, mit 0,1-Geräten gemessen, ist nun mal 0,3 - im günstigsten Fall.

Aber jeder hat so seine Präferenzen.

Ich will z.B. wissen, was mit mir los ist.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Ludwig,

ja, aber ich hätte 2 Jahre ruhiger gelebt. 

Meine Empfehlung ist auch nicht für Erich gedacht, sondern  mehr für die Leser welche die OP noch vor sich haben oder gerade hinter sich. In den ersten Monaten nach OP sollte man natürlich genaue Messungen durchführen. Wenn die aber o.k. sind, dann sind Messungen bis 0,01 völlig unerheblich und für die "Stimmung" eher schädlich als nützlich.

Ich möchte nicht mehr als einen Tipp geben, dass es auch anders geht.

----------


## LudwigS

Ist ja richtig, Werner, wenn man relativ sicher weiß wie es weiter läuft, kann man das alles gelassener angehen.

Das ultrasensitive Verfahren ist so neu nicht, als ich vor 12 Jahren meine Prostatageschichte begann, war dies die Standardausrüstung in meinem Städtischen Labor, wo alle Hausärzte ihre Blutproben hingaben.
Der Urologe maß mit 0,07.

Wenn man im nachfolgenden Beispiel aus unserem Forum mit 0,1 Grenzwert gemessen hätte, wäre man mit 3 Meßwerten schon etwa bei PSA 1 gestanden - viel zu hoch für eine möglichst erfolgreiche Bestrahlung.
Ein Rezidiv war das bei PSA 0,23 - aber auch bei PSA 0,03 und tiefer.

Der Trend war weit unter 0,1 bereits ein Rezidivtrend - ob man es nun wahrhaben will oder nicht.




Aber das Thema gibt es ja auch schon 10 Jahre hier im Forum  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> ...ja, aber ich hätte 2 Jahre ruhiger gelebt...


Hallo Werner,

da sieht man, wie unterschiedlich die Mentalitäten sind. Ich kann nur "ruhig" leben, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, möglichst genau zu wissen, was in mir passiert und Herr des Verfahrens zu sein. Nur so konnte ich meine AS 8 Jahre lang sehr ruhig und konsequent durchhalten.

Ein "Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß" wäre für mich die Hölle.

Dir alles Gute weiterhin!!

Schorschel

----------


## Werner Sg.

ja, gut das die Mentalitäten unterschiedlich sind. 
Mir geht es darum, Betroffenen vor zu frühen Angstgefühlen zu bewahren, die nicht nötig wären. Ich gaube jedoch, dass mein Ansatz nicht richtig verstanden wird. 
Anyway, also machen wir weiter so!

Gruß  Werner

----------


## wassermann

> . Ich gaube jedoch, dass mein Ansatz nicht richtig verstanden wird.


Doch, Werner! Je nach Sichtweise haben natürlich beide "Parteien" recht. Ich halte mehr von deiner. Wie Ludwig richtig anmerkt, fand diese Diskussion schon mehrfach statt. Ich möchte deinen Standpunkt stützen mit dem Hinweis auf die therapeutischen Konsequenzen. Wer wird bzw. lässt sich mit Werten wie Erichs denn bestrahlen? Bei einem Anstieg, sagen wir einmal auf 0,1 kann man engmaschiger testen und Vorbereitungen zu weiterer Therapie einleiten. Es ist m. E. nichts verloren. Im ersten und evtl. zweiten Jahr nach OP halte ich sensitive Messverfahren für angezeigt, um eine relativ klare Einschätzung der Ausgangssituation zu haben. Danach halte ich es für durchaus angebracht, den Kopf in den 0,1 ng - Sand zu stecken, wenn die Werte keinen Anstieg gezeigt haben. Bei mir persönlich ist dieser jedoch - zufällig - 0,06ng. Auch bin ich auf einjährige Intervalle umgestigen, was die Lebensqualität in puncto Nervenkostüm stark erhöht hat. Jetzt steht kurz vor Vollendung des siebten postoperativen Jahres eine Messung an, und ich spüre schon wieder, was das bewirkt.
Das Vorgehen müsste freilich geändert werden, würde man aufgrund der sensitiveren Messungen auch den Zeitpunkt des Eingreifens entsprechend verschieben, also: Bestrahlung bei 0,02 - 0,05 anstatt 0,2 - 0,5. Aber das ist offenbar nicht leitlinienkonform.
Allen beste PSA-Werte wünscht
Wassermann

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn man im nachfolgenden Beispiel aus unserem Forum mit 0,1 Grenzwert gemessen hätte, wäre man mit 3 Meßwerten schon etwa bei PSA 1 gestanden - viel zu hoch für eine möglichst erfolgreiche Bestrahlung.
> Ein Rezidiv war das bei PSA 0,23 - aber auch bei PSA 0,03 und tiefer.
> 
> Der Trend war weit unter 0,1 bereits ein Rezidivtrend - ob man es nun wahrhaben will oder nicht.


Würde man die gezeigte Kurve auf logaritmischer Ordinate darstellen,
entstünde wohl schon bei tiefen Messwerten ab Aug.'09 etwa eine Gerade.
Das bedeutet exponentielles Wachstum, was in unserem Körper Krebs 
bedeutet, egal, auf welcher Dezimalstufe.

Es geht auch ohne Grafik:
Konstante Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) ist exponentielles Wachstum ist Krebs.
Warum sollte man das nicht früh bekämpfen, wenn man die Möglichkeit
dazu hat?

Andererseits ist die Überlegung durchaus gerechtfertigt, dass bei tiefen
Werten die Lebensqualität höher ist ohne Therapie, sodass man diese
so weit verzögert, wie irgendwie zu vertreten. Bei langen VZ ist das
eine sinnvolle Strategie, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ohne Therapie
durchzukommen, grösser ist, als bei kurzer VZ wie im Bildbeispiel,
wo wenige therapiefreie Wochen über Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Therapie
entscheiden könnten.

Blöd wäre im Bildbeispiel nur, die Exponentialität der PSA-Entwicklung 
wegen bewusst angelegter Scheuklappen (Messung >0.1) erst ein Jahr 
später zu erkennen, als wenn man der Sache ins Auge sieht und misst, 
was labortechnisch möglich ist.

Auch nach drei nahezu konstanten Messwerten zwischen Jan. und Aug.'08
wäre es nicht angebracht gewesen, nur noch mit >0.1 zu messen.
Ab März'08 verdoppelte Messintervalle hingegen haben, wie Figura zeigt, 
dennoch die Entwicklung früher aufgezeigt, als eine Begrenzung der 
Messempfindlichkeit zugelassen hätte, ja selbst 'nervenschonende' 
jährliche Messung wäre noch erfolgreicher gewesen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



PS: 
Ja ich weiss, ich hatte hier im Forum mal das Gegenteil vermutet.
Damals hatte ich als vorlauter Neuling das mit der VZ noch nicht so 
richtig durchdacht.

----------


## Schorschel

> Doch, Werner! ...Ich möchte deinen Standpunkt stützen mit dem Hinweis auf *die therapeutischen Konsequenzen*...  Auch bin ich auf einjährige Intervalle umgestigen, was die Lebensqualität *in puncto Nervenkostüm* stark erhöht hat... Wassermann


Zwölf Monate lang nur zu wissen "PSA < 0,1" kann z.B. heißen "immer kleiner 0,001, also nicht messbar". Es kann aber auch eine Entwicklung dahinterstecken wie "0,01 - 0,03 - 0,06 - 0,09".

Variante 1 signalisiert eher Entwarnung. Variante 2 wäre m.E. ein stetiger und tumortypischer Anstieg, der in Verbindung mit der Tatsache, dass es sehr aggressive Tumoren gibt, die aber nur wenig PSA ausschütten, höchst überwachungs- und wahrscheinlich auch therapiebedürftig ist. Man verliert ein ganzes Jahr, wenn man erst nach 12 Monaten feststellt: Huch, da ist ja eine Steigerung. Dann kommen die Fragen: Fehlmessung? Prostatitis? etc. - und schnell hat man 18 Monate verloren. Ich selbst würde ein solches Risiko nicht eingehen wollen.

Das Thema Nervenkostüm ist in der Tat sehr subjektiv. Mich würde es belasten, ein ganzes Jahr zu warten; andere belastet es, 4x im Jahr den PSA-Wert messen zu lassen. Jeder Jeck ist anders, sagt man in meiner kölschen Heimat.

Schorschel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Würde man die gezeigte Kurve auf logaritmischer Ordinate darstellen,
> entstünde wohl schon bei tiefen Messwerten ab Aug.'09 etwa eine Gerade.


Sollte *Aug. '08* heissen.

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Wassermann,

ein Schulfreund hatte nach seiner REP zunächst keine auffälligen Werte. Erst nach etwa zwei Jahren wurde sein PSA wieder messbar und liegt seitdem bei Werten zwischen 0,05 bis 0,09. Jetzt lässt er seinen PSA natürlich in kurzen Zeitabständen messen (ich glaube alle 3 Monate) und lebt seitdem unter einem spürbarem "Druck". 

Heute sagt er zu mir: "Hätte ich mal meine PSA-Messungen - so wie du - nur mit einer Empfindlichkeit von <0,1 machen lassen, mir wäre viel erspart geblieben".

Alles Gute!

Werner

----------


## Erich56

> Hallo Wassermann,
> Heute sagt er zu mir: "Hätte ich mal meine PSA-Messungen - so wie du - nur mit einer Empfindlichkeit von <0,1 machen lassen, mir wäre viel erspart geblieben".


hinsichtlicher meiner PSA-Wert-Entwicklung habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch noch einen anderen Urologen zu Rate gezogen, und dieser meinte sehr klar, daß Messungen der 2. Nachkommastelle aus seiner Sicht sinnlos wären und sich die Betroffenen damit nur "narrisch" machen.
Vermutlich hat er insofern recht, als man unter 0,1 normalerweise eh keinerlei Therapie beginnen würde (die Bandbreite der Empfehlungen liegt offenbar zwischen 0,15 und 0,5), und es aus nervlicher Sicht daher wohl Sinn machen würde, Werte <0,1 gar nicht zu kennen.
Aber, wie weiter oben schon ausgeführt, ist das zu einen hohen Grad wohl eine individuelle Geschmackssache. 

Mir persönlich ist, nachdem ich nach meiner RPE im Februar 2011 die Messungen auf 2 Nachkommastellen regelmäßig in Vierteljahrsabständen habe durchführen lassen, mittlerweile ziemlich klar, daß sich hier was tut, was nicht gut aussieht, und ich in absehbarer Zeit wohl mit Gegenmaßnahmen beginnen werde (müssen).
Interessant ist allerdings, daß, obwohl ich hier im Forum eigentlich nur von Bestrahlung als sinnvolle Maßnahme gelesen habe, mein Urologe mir, für den Fall der Fälle, eine Hormontherapie vorschlägt.  Da bin ich jetzt einfach verunsichert.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Diskutanten,

Prof. Semjonow vom Uniklinikum Münster  hat schon vor Jahren, erstmals auch anläßlich eines Vortrags vor den in Magdeburg anwesenden BPS-Mitgliedern zum Ausdruck gebracht, wie unsinnig PSA-Messungen unter 0.1 ng/ml seien oder wären.

http://klinikum.uni-muenster.de/index.php?id=942

P.S.: Unter dem obigen Link lässt sich sogar noch der damalige Vortrag in voller Länge abrufen.

Gruß Harald.

*"Die Kunst des Ausruhens ist ein Teil der Kunst des Arbeitens"*
(John Steinbeck)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Interessant ist allerdings, daß, obwohl ich hier im Forum eigentlich nur von Bestrahlung als sinnvolle Maßnahme gelesen habe, mein Urologe mir, für den Fall der Fälle, eine Hormontherapie vorschlägt.  Da bin ich jetzt einfach verunsichert.


Das finde ich allerdings auch recht 'interessant'.
Mit einer Bestrahlung würde man bei Dir wohl *Heilung* anstreben,
wozu vielleicht auch eine neoadjuvante AHT hinzukäme,
während die alleinige Hormontherapie nur *palliativ* eingesetzt wird.
Bei Gleason 3+3 und nach bald zwei Jahren immer noch PSA <0.1 
brauchst Du jetzt einen Radiologen oder eine interdisziplinäre Beratung,
bevor Du die Flinte ins Korn wirfst. Dazu bist Du viel zu jung!

Durch die Messwerte PSA <0.1 ng/ml hast Du viel Zeit gewonnen, um
die Notwendigkeit und Möglichkeiten zukünftiger Therapien zu evaluieren.
Bildgebende Verfahren stehen Dir zwar mit PSA<0.1   nicht zur Verfügung, 
aber die sind eh erst anwendbar, wenn es mit der Heilung schwierig wird.

Lass Dich nicht von EINEM Arzt verunsichern.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Erich56

> ... Lass Dich nicht von EINEM Arzt verunsichern.


ich versteh' eigentlich nicht ganz, warum mir mein Urologe, den ich an sich für sehr kompetent und auch erfahren halte, hinsichtlich Bestrahlung meint, daß man ja gar nicht wüßte, wohin man genau bestrahlen sollte, und eine solche daher aus seiner Sicht nicht viel Sinn hat.
Hier im Forum habe ich dazu sehr gegenteilige Aussagen gelesen.
Und als ich dann eben vor eingier Zeit eine zweite Meinung einholen wollte, hat dieser andere Urologe gemeint, die Messung der 2. Nachkommastelle wäre Unsinn, und ich soll mir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.

Ist oft gar nicht so einfach, profunden Rat einzuholen :-(

Jedenfalls denke ich, daß es nicht schaden könnte, bei allfälligen Erreichen des Wertes 0,1 (oder größer) mal mit einem urologischen Strahlentherapeuten in Kontakt zu treten.

----------


## Werner Sg.

[QUOTE=Harald_1933;67205]

Hallo Diskutanten,

Prof. Semjonow vom Uniklinikum Münster  hat schon vor Jahren, erstmals auch anläßlich eines Vortrags vor den in Magdeburg anwesenden BPS-Mitgliedern zum Ausdruck gebracht, wie unsinnig PSA-Messungen unter 0.1 ng/ml seien oder wären.

http://klinikum.uni-muenster.de/index.php?id=942

P.S.: Unter dem obigen Link lässt sich sogar noch der damalige Vortrag in voller Länge abrufen.

Gruß Harald.

QUOTE]

Scheint ein kluger und ehrlicher Mann zu sein, der Prof. Semjonow, er denkt aber nicht kommerziell. Es wundert mich, dass ein Arzt das so offen erklärt.
Bei kleinsten Änderungen der 2. Nachkommastelle werden doch regelmäßig die Patienten viel zu früh verrückt gemacht und laufen anschließend ständig zu ihren Urologen... .

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... hinsichtlich Bestrahlung meint, daß man ja gar nicht wüßte, wohin man genau bestrahlen sollte, und eine solche daher aus seiner Sicht nicht viel Sinn hat.


Tja, das meinte ich mit den nicht zur Verfügung stehenden Bildgebenden Verfahren.
Es geht bei der Bestrahlung nach RPE um eine Spekulation, wo denn die Quelle des PSA
sitze. Ich hatte das auch mal diskutiert (Beitrag#11ff) mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nicht 
bestrahlen liess, was - vielleicht - durch spätere Bildgebung als richtig bestätigt wurde.
Die gefundenen Metastasen sassen weit ausserhalb des üblichen Bestrahlungsgebietes
bei der Salvage-Bestrahlung, also der Prostataloge und allenfalls der Lymph-
Abflussgebiete im Beckenraum.

Nun aber hab ich einen hochaggressiven Gleason 4+5, Du einen 3+3er, bei 
dem Metastasierung doch eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Bleibt also ein Lokalrezidiv. 
Wo sich Letzteres befinden würde, ist eigentlich klar, sodass eine gute Chance 
besteht, mit der Radiatio der Prostataloge Heilung zu erreichen. (Bitte beachte,
dass dies von einem Laien stammt und frag mich nicht nach %-Zahlen zu 'Chance'.)




> Jedenfalls denke ich, daß es nicht schaden könnte, bei  allfälligen Erreichen des Wertes 0,1 
> (oder größer) mal mit einem  urologischen Strahlentherapeuten in Kontakt zu treten.


Warum solltest Du bei steigendem PSA-Wert abwarten, bis Du mit der Suche
nach dem Strahlentherapeuten deines Vertrauens beginnst. Tu das doch jetzt,
dann weisst Du, wen Du im Ernstfall konsultieren wirst, denn Mit Tee, Nüsschen 
und Säften kriegst Du das nicht unter Kontrolle.

Zur Definition von Lokalrezidiv und der Therapie lies Seite 59 der insgesamt
lesenswerten Patientenleitlinie_Prostatakrebs_1 

Ich habe 'meinen' Strahler schon längst ausgewählt, auch wenn der mir noch
kein einziges Gray verpassen durfte. Auf seinen Rat möchte ich nicht verzichten. 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


Übrigens:  Was auch noch in der Patientenleitlinie 1 drinsteht auf Seite 53:



> In keinem Fall kann der Krebs durch einen Hormonentzug geheilt werden.


Zeig das mal Deinem Urologen; Das verunsichert ihn hoffentlich!

----------


## wassermann

> Zwölf Monate lang nur zu wissen "PSA < 0,1" kann z.B. heißen "immer kleiner 0,001, also nicht messbar". Es kann aber auch eine Entwicklung dahinterstecken wie "0,01 - 0,03 - 0,06 - 0,09".


Selbstverständlich ist das so. Wie sollte es auch anders sein?




> Variante 2 wäre m.E. ein stetiger und tumortypischer Anstieg, der in Verbindung mit der Tatsache, dass es sehr aggressive Tumoren gibt, die aber nur wenig PSA ausschütten, höchst überwachungs- und wahrscheinlich auch therapiebedürftig ist. Man verliert ein ganzes Jahr, wenn man erst nach 12 Monaten feststellt: Huch, da ist ja eine Steigerung. Dann kommen die Fragen: Fehlmessung? Prostatitis? etc. - und schnell hat man 18 Monate verloren.


Nach RPE sind Prostatis-Fälle eher selten und bedürfen keiner zeitaufwändigen Überprüfung. Ob es sich um ein wenig PSA ausschüttendes, sehr aggressives Karzinom handelt, sollte nach den von mir vorgeschlagenen 1-2 Jahren sensitiver Messung eigentlich bekannt sein, zumal postoperativ zusammen mit dem präoperativen PSA die wichtigsten Parameter bekannt sind. Insofern sehe ich die Gefahr, viel zu versäumen, kaum.




> Das Thema Nervenkostüm ist in der Tat sehr subjektiv. Mich würde es belasten, ein ganzes Jahr zu warten; andere belastet es, 4x im Jahr den PSA-Wert messen zu lassen. Jeder Jeck ist anders, sagt man in meiner kölschen Heimat.
> Schorschel


Klar, so ist es.

Bei Erich, im 2. Jahr nach OP, scheint sich etwas anzubahnen. Nach den Aussagen von "Urologe" wäre etwas Abwarten aber wohl noch angeraten. Das kann nur er entscheiden. Die Empfehlung einer Hormontherapie durch seinen Urologen überrascht mich auch.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Erich56

> ... Die Empfehlung einer Hormontherapie durch seinen Urologen überrascht mich auch.


konkret hat mein Urologe die offenbar noch nicht so lange praktizierte Behandlung mit Antiandrogenen angesprochen (nach vorheriger Verödung der Brustdrüsen).
Ist im Endeffekt aber wohl auch nichts anderes als die herkömmliche Hormonentzugstherapie, deren Anwendungssinn nur ein palliativer ist.

----------


## Erich56

> Letztstand meines PSA-Verlaufs wie folgt:
> 
> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im März 2012: *0,07
> ...


erstmals wurde der kontinuierlich leichte Anstieg gestoppt bzw. umgedreht:
die Messung im *März 2013* ergab *0,07

*Ein Grund zur Beruhigung, oder war das nur purer Zufall ohne jegliche positive Bedeutung?

----------


## Hvielemi

> erstmals wurde der kontinuierlich leichte Anstieg gestoppt bzw. umgedreht:
> die Messung im *März 2013* ergab *0,07
> 
> *Ein Grund zur Beruhigung, oder war das nur purer Zufall ohne jegliche positive Bedeutung?


Ja, ein Grund zur Beruhigung.
Ein Anstieg seit April 2011 auf allertiefstem Niveau ist da, aber die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) beträgt etwa zwei Jahre.
Ich empfehle stets, den starren Dreimonate-Rhytmus der PSA-Messungen zu verlassen, wenn die VZ sehr lang oder sehr kurz ist.
Eine Messung je zur halben VZ sollte ausreichen, um nichts zu verpassen.
Nach dieser Faustregel könntest Du nun auf 6-Monatige oder gar jährliche Messungen übergehen und damit vielleicht Deine Nerven schonen.

Zu erwarten wären dann im März 2013 vielleicht gleichbleibende Werte oder im ungünstigeren Fall 0.11ng/ml, im Jahr darauf 0.16 ng/ml. 
Von Rezidiv spricht man erst bei einem PSA-Wert von 0.2 ng/ml, im ungünstigeren Fall würde das Mitte oder Ende 2015 eintreten. 

Lies zum Thema Rezidiv die Seiten 62ff der Patientenleitlinien:
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...ca2_100818.pdf
Die darin genannten PSA-Werte liegen weit über Deinen jetzigen Werten.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Oben ist mir mit 2013 eine falsche Jahreszahl ins Keyboard gerieselt.
Richtig ist:

Zu erwarten wären dann im März *2014* vielleicht gleichbleibende Werte oder im ungünstigeren Fall 0.11ng/ml, im Jahr darauf 0.16 ng/ml. 
Von Rezidiv spricht man erst bei einem PSA-Wert von 0.2 ng/ml, im ungünstigeren Fall würde das Mitte oder Ende 2015 eintreten. 


Hvielemi

----------


## Erich56

Besten Dank, Hvielemi, für Deinen aufmunternden Beitrag.
Also, mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt -

----------


## BurgerH

> Natürlich würde im Fall des Falles noch die Möglichkeit der Bestrahlung bleiben; allerdings halt mit den bekannten Risiken wie Inkontinenz, Darmentzündungen, ...
> Inwieweit dann noch eine Lebensqualität da ist, so wie man sie gerne hätte, bleibt dahingestellt


Hallo Erich,

die Bestrahlung hat weniger Nebenwirkungen als die OP.

Dauerhafte Folgen (Inkontinenz/Darmprobleme) sind bei 6 - 8 von Hundert Bestrahlten zu erwarten.

Also mach Dich deswegen nicht verrückt! Sollte sich ein Rezidiv bei Dir bestätigen, was bei dem bisherigen Verlauf ja noch nicht ausgemacht ist, dann hast Du mit der Bestrahlung noch die Chance den Krebs kurativ, also heilend anzugehen. Dafür muss man aber die Risiken der Therapie in Kauf nehmen.

Die medikamentösen Therapien heilen ihn leider nicht, halten ihn aber durchaus einige Zeitlang auf, so dass im entsprechenden Alter auch die Hormon- und Chemotherapie eine Alternative wäre. Aber auch die sind nicht frei von Nebenwirkungen. Eine Hormonblockade erhöht beispiels weise die Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfallrisiken von allen anderen Nebenwirkungen mal abzusehen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Erich56

> Letztstand meines PSA-Verlaufs wie folgt:
> 
> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im März 2012: *0,07
> ...





> erstmals wurde der kontinuierlich leichte Anstieg gestoppt bzw. umgedreht:
> die Messung im *März 2013* ergab *0,07
> 
> *Ein Grund zur Beruhigung, oder war das nur purer Zufall ohne jegliche positive Bedeutung?


leider ist das heute Meßergebnis, also *Juni 2013*: *0,09

*zwar immer noch kein Drama, aber es sagt wohl schon einiges aus :-(

D.h. nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren nach der OP hat sich der Wert etwas mehr als verdoppelt!  Die Messung vom März 2013 mit 0,07 war dann vermutlich nicht ganz exakt.

----------


## Andy63

> leider ist das heute Meßergebnis, also *Juni 2013*: *0,09
> 
> *zwar immer noch kein Drama, aber es sagt wohl schon einiges aus :-(
> 
> D.h. nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren nach der OP hat sich der Wert etwas mehr als verdoppelt!  Die Messung vom März 2013 mit 0,07 war dann vermutlich nicht ganz exakt.



Guten Abend 

Hättest du keine Feinmessungen machen lassen, hättest du jetzt 2 gute und ruhige Jahre verlebt.

Ich würde dir dazu Raten.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Urologe

Bei diesen doch sehr langsamen und sehr geringen Anstiegen sollte man(n) sehr gelassen bleiben;
denn diese können sehr wohl auch von minimalen verbliebenen gutartigen Prostatazellen ausgehen.
Und, wie ich schon Rastaman schrieb: statistisch praktisch 100% Überleben für die nächsten 15 Jahre
(PCA-bedingt natürlich)
Ich habe einige solche Patienten mehr als 10 Jahre in Betreuung und deren PSA ist dann irgendwo
zwischen 0.1 und 0.4 stehen geblieben und nie weiter gestiegen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe einige solche Patienten mehr als 10 Jahre in Betreuung 
> und deren PSA ist dann irgendwo zwischen 0.1 und 0.4 stehen geblieben 
> und nie weiter gestiegen.


Selbst wenn das gegenwärtige Wachstum mit zwei Jahren Verdoppelungszeit 
ungebremst weitergehen würde, wären das in 10 Jahren grad mal 3 ng/ml.
Erst nach 10 Verdoppelungen, also in rund 20 Jahren wären es 100 ng/ml.






> statistisch praktisch 100% Überleben für die nächsten 15 Jahre
> (PCA-bedingt natürlich)


Auf 15 Jahre scheint das klar, da wäre der PSA bei grad mal bei 20 angelangt,
wenn er nicht ohnehin auf tiefen Werten stehenbleibt. Erich ist aber grad mal
57 Jahre alt. Da möchte er doch lieber einen PCa-spezifischen Ausblick auf 
30 Jahre. Er muss also mit weiteren Therapien rechnen und es bleibt die
Frage, ob dies sofort oder aufgeschoben geschehen solle.

Einige Jahre abwarten und mit grösseren Messintervallen beobachten wäre
eine valable Alternative zur sofortigen Radiatio der Prostataloge, zumal es
gelegentlich auch zum Stillstand des Wachstums auf tiefem Niveau kommen solle.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass zwischenzeitlich diagnostische, insbesondere
 bildgebende Verfahren besser werden und die Therapien gezielter und damit
schonender.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## buschreiter

> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass zwischenzeitlich diagnostische, insbesondere
>  bildgebende Verfahren besser werden und die Therapien gezielter und damit
> schonender.
> 
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Hvielemi


Dieser Gedanke ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich selbst hatte mit 36 Jahren einen PSA Wert von 2,3, also für das Alter deutlich zu hoch und vielleicht auch schon PCa, mit 41 Jahren hatte ich dann die Diagnose PCa (PSA schwankend zwischen 3,4 und 6,0 wegen Überdeckung durch eine chronische Prostatitis. Daraufhin habe ich mich zu einer RPE entschieden. Ich denke, was sich auf diesem und auf anderen Gebieten zwecks (Früh)Erkennung tut, ist nicht zu verachten. Und auch die Pharmaindustrie ist gerade bei PCa nicht untätig! Scheint ja mittlerweile fast eine Volkskrankheit zu sein...

----------


## Erich56

> ... Scheint ja mittlerweile fast eine Volkskrankheit zu sein...


Du sagst es! Was wohl die Ursachen dafür sind ???

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Erich,

ich vermute, es liegt an der wachsende Weltbevölkerung, die immer älter wird,
sowie die vermehrten Aufrufe zur Voruntersuchungen zu gehen.
Die Mudpropaganda ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Jeder Betroffene schickt seine Freunde und Verwandte zum PSA-Test, oder sie gehen aus Angst freiwillig.
Bei mir waren es bisher 6 - einer davon wird genauer untersucht.
Es ist nur so ein Saturday Night Gedanke von mir.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Hartmut,

kann ich nur bestätigen, seit meiner OP gehen wirklich viele meiner Kollegen und Nachbarn zur PSA  und oder Vorsorgeuntersuchung.

Denke die Mundpropaganda macht da einiges aus

T om

----------


## Erich56

> kann ich nur bestätigen, seit meiner OP gehen wirklich viele meiner Kollegen und Nachbarn zur PSA und oder Vorsorgeuntersuchung.


wobei ich leider auch gegenteilige Fälle kenne, die sagen, sie wollen es gar nicht so genau wissen :-(

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Tom,

wir wurden überboten.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Aber egal, dann nehmen wir diesen Satz:
"ich vermute, es liegt an der wachsende Weltbevölkerung, die immer älter wird,
sowie die vermehrten Aufrufe zur Voruntersuchungen zu gehen."   :Peinlichkeit: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Erich56

> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im März 2012: *0,07
> *PSA im Juni 2012: *0,07*
> PSA im September 2012: *0,08*
> ...


PSA im September 2013: *0,06

*was ein äußerst interessantes Ergebnis darstellt. Habe es noch nicht mit meinem Urologen besprochen. Was meint die werte Forumsgemeinde dazu?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Messung vom März 2013 mit 0,07 war dann vermutlich nicht ganz exakt.





> PSA im September 2013: *0,06*


Na, dann war es nicht die Messung vom März 2013, sondern 
jene vom Juni 2013 mit 0.09, die in Frage gestellt werden sollte.

Was ich dazu meine?

Optimistisch Weitermessen!


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Erich56

RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), beidseitig nervenerhaltende OP.

PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05
*
PSA im März 2012: *0,07
*PSA im Juni 2012: *0,07*
PSA im September 2012: *0,08*
PSA im Dezember 2012: *0,08

*PSA im März 2013: *0,07*
PSA im Juni 2013: *0,09 !*
PSA im September 2013: *0,06
*
PSA im Jänner 2014: *0,06

*hm, scheint sich vorderhand wohl mal stabilisiert zu haben

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Zitat von Konrad (Hvielemi) an Erich56, #84:
*
"Was ich dazu meine?

Optimistisch Weitermessen!*_"_


"Was er auch tat...!"

Gruß Helmut

----------


## M Schostak

> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), nervenerhaltende OP beidseitig. PSA i 8 ng/ml
> PSA im März 2012: 0,07


Lieber Erich56,
quasi identische Situation wie bei Rembert. Siehe mein Kommentar hier:




> Egal was technisch geht, der Nullbereich ist offiziell definiert als < 0,2 ng/ml. Darauf beziehen sich alle Studien und Leitlinien.
> Erst ein einmaliges Überschreiten von 0,4 ng/ml oder ein mehrmaliges Überschreiten von 0,2 ng/ml wäre ein biochemisches Rezidiv.
> Alles, was darunter passiert ist formal als gesund zu werten und logischerweise ohne jede Konsequenz.
> Also ruhig Blut.
> herzliche Grüße
> M Schostak





> Unter der Annahme, dass die Therapie des biochemischen Rezidivs nach RPX so lange eine ähnliche Effektivität hat, wie das PSA unter 0,5 ng/ml liegt (und nur dafür gibt es wirklich Evidenz), bekäme man bei vorschnellem Handeln zum einen schon Jahre früher eine Therapie, die unnötige Nebenwirkungen birgt (sehr wahrscheinlich: wiedererlangte Potenz verschwindet; möglich: Kontinenz wird schlechter oder Anastomosenstriktur, selten: Harnröhrenstriktur; sehr selten: Strahlenblase/-darm), zum Anderen ist diese Therapie zumindest für einen erheblichen Teil der Betroffenen überflüssig, weil entweder sowieso keine Malignität dahinter steckt oder diese in der Lebenszeit des Trägers niemals zu einer spürbaren Krankheit wird und erst recht nicht zum Tod führt. Der ideale PSA-Bereich, sich darum zu kümmern und ggf. zu bestrahlen liegt zwischen 0,2 ng/ml und 0,5 ng/ml.





> Eigentlich geht es doch nicht nur um die Biochemie, sondern um eine eventuelle Lebensgefahr.
> Rembert hatte initial ein Very Low Risk Pca (cT1c, pT2C Gl 6, R0, PSAi 7,4, Nadir 0). Die Histo des Präparates hat die Biopsie bez. der Gleason-Klassifikation bestätigt. Ein solcher Tumor führt auch ohne Therapie so gut wie nie zum Tod (s.u. <<<1%). Die RPX ist so gesehen à priori eine sehr sichere Sache. Nach der OP ist das Risiko einer Lebensgefahr weiter um Zehnerpotenzen in den tiefen Promille-Bereich gesunken.
> 
> Ross et al. haben 2012 l geschrieben, dass es unter 14.000 Patienten, bei denen im RPX-Präparat die Gleason 6-Klassifikation der Stanze bestätigt wurde, keinen einzigen mit Lymphknoten- oder anderen Metastasen gab (Ross HM et al.: Do adenocarcinomas of the prostate with Gleason score (GS) ≤6 have the potential to metastasize to lymph nodes? Am J Surg Pathol. 2012 Sep;36(9):1346-52). Dieser Umstand hat im letzten Jahr zu sehr erheblichen Diskussionen auf den großen Kongressen (ASCO, ECCO, AUA, EAU usw.) und zur Modifikation des kommenden Leitlinientextes bez. Active Surveillance geführt. Auf den Kongressen wurde sogar die plakative Aussage gewagt, das ein Tumor, der nicht metastasiert, eigentlich gar kein richtiger Krebs sei. 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> M Schostak




herzliche Grüße
M Schostak

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Erich 

es könnte sich um gutartiges Prostata Restgewebe  handeln.

der PSA bleibt stabil und das ist das was zählt.

ich drücke dir die Daumen.

gruss Andy

----------


## Erich56

> RPE im Februar 2011, Befund: Gleason 3+3, R0 (also Schnittränder nicht befallen), beidseitig nervenerhaltende OP.
> 
> PSA im April 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im Juni 2011: *0,04*
> PSA im September 2011: *0,05*
> PSA im Dezember 2011: *0,05
> *
> PSA im März 2012: *0,07
> *PSA im Juni 2012: *0,07*
> ...


leider schlechte Nachricht bezüglich Befund Mai 2014: PSA *0,11* - fast eine Verdoppelung innerhalb von 4 Monaten.

Trotzdem riet mir mein Urologe mal zum Abwarten, mit neuerlicher Messung in 3 Monaten.
Verzwickte Situation, die mich natürlich nachdenktlich stimmt.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Erich,

kann Dir nachfühlen. Ich schließe mich allerdings der Meinung Deines Uros an. Evtl. kannst Du ja die Intervalle kürzen, oder sagen wir die nächste Messung in 6 Wochen statt 3 Monaten machen. War es das gleiche Labor?
Ab 0,15 habe ich "Fühlung" mit den Radiologen aufgesucht und mich bei 0,17 zur Radiatio entschieden - sinnigerweise ist dann das PSA bei 0,17 stehen geblieben. Trotzdem habe ich die Bestrahlung durchführen lassen. (ich hatte aber auch ein R1 - war also schon vorher angedacht)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft! Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, bei dem Verlauf dann plötzlich so einen Anstieg.

Ich würde aber nicht auf Anstieg bis über 0,2 warten, aber jetzt gleich - nein - erst mal weiter beobachten. Ab 0,15 - 0,17 Radiologen aussuchen und Vorgespräche führen, dass nachher keine zu lange Wartezeit entsteht.

Gruss arti

----------


## Erich56

hallo Arti,

danke für Deinen Zuspruch.
Eine Bestrahlung würde mein Uro eher ausschließen, mit der Begründung, daß - da es bei mir R0 war - man ja kein eigentliches Bestrahlungsziel hat (außer man bestrahlt mal, rein auf Verdacht, die Prostataloge).
Der Uro meinte, bei weiterem Anstieg wäre wohl eine Hormon-Behandlung in Tablettenform die richtige Wahl. Leider hab ich mir den Namen des Medikaments nicht gemerkt; er meinte, das wäre was relativ Neues, mit weniger Neben- und sonstiger ungewollter Wirkungen wie die Hormonbehandlung früherer Zeiten.

Allerdings erinnere ich mich, daß hier im Forum bereits des öfteren von einer solchen Behandlung abgeraten wurde, da sich diese offenbar nach einer gewissen Zeit "erschöpft" - und was dann?

Naja, warten wir mal die nächste Messung ab, welche mein Uro erst in 3 Monaten für sinnvoll findet; das hat mich allerdings ein wenig gewundert. Denn wenn innerhalb der letzten 4 Monate eine Fast-Verdoppelung des Wertes eingetreten ist, warum jetzt weitere 3 Monate warten?

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Erich,

schwierige Fragestellung. Warum messt Ihr nicht nach  der Hälfte der Verdoppelungszeit erneut, also nach 2 Monaten (oder 6  Wochen) ? 
Dann sieht man, ob der Wert von 0,11 ein Ausreißer war, oder ob sich sich ein Rezidiv anbahnt.

Bestrahlen würde man wohl tatsächlich auf Verdacht die Loge, da dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf erneutes Tumorwachstum am größten ist. Du hattes zwar R0, aber es kann doch trotzdem etwas übersehen worden sein ?
Bei Deinem Gleason 6 ist meines Wissens eher nicht mit Metastasen irgendwo anders zu rechen - also bleibt ja nur die Loge.

Problem ist eben, dass bei so geringem PSA kein bildgebendes Verfahren irgendetwas zeigt....nächste Möglichkeit, abwarten bis der PSA hoch genug ist und man etwas sehen könnte...

Eine Hormontherapie kann sich in der Tat nach einiger Zeit erschöpfen - allerdings kann Sie auch dazu führen, noch vorhandene Zellen auszuhungern...da bin ich aber nicht sattelfest....

Bin in einer ähnlichen Situation, dies allerdings nach bereits erfolgter Bestrahlung...

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA im März 2013: *0,07*
> PSA im Juni 2013: *0,09 !*
> PSA im September 2013: *0,06
> *PSA im Jänner 2014: *0,06
> 
> *leider schlechte Nachricht bezüglich Befund Mai 2014: 
> PSA *0,11* - fast eine Verdoppelung innerhalb von 4 Monaten.
> 
> Trotzdem riet mir mein Urologe mal zum Abwarten, mit neuerlicher Messung in 3 Monaten.
> Verzwickte Situation, die mich natürlich nachdenktlich stimmt.


Lieber Erich
Ich möchte nicht abwiegeln, sondern versuchen, 
den durchaus unerfreulichen neuesten Messwert einzuordnen:

Die Messung vom Juni 2013 erwies sich als Ausreisser.
So kann auch die neueste Messung ein Ausreisser sein.
Jedenfalls sind diese Werte nicht Ausdruck eines Krebswachstums,
denn es geht ihnen jede Exponentialität ab.
Die nächste Messung empfehle ich nach PSA-Anstieg bei der Hälfte der
letztbestimmten Verdoppelungszeit***, diesmal also nach ca. 2 Monaten. 

Bei der gegebenen Messreihe glaube ich bei meinem Rat bleiben zu können:
*
Optimistisch weitermessen!*

Und noch einmal Beitrag #37 von Daniel Schmidt lesen. 
Es kann nicht schaden, einen guten Strahlentherapeuten zu kennen. 
AHT bringt in Deinem Alter und bei Deiner Ausgangslage (GG 3+3, R0) nichts, 
denn *Dein Ziel ist Heilung und nicht Palliation!* 


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad



***Kleine Hilfe:
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

----------


## artisun51

Danke Konrad,

bin eben erst reingekommen. Bei GS 3+3 den 3. Pfeil aus dem Köcher zu nehmen (AHT), statt den 2. (Radiatio) sehe ich als sehr gefährlich an. Freiwillig würde ich mich nicht in diese Situation bringen wollen. Es kommt mit Sicherheit, wann weiß niemand vorher, der Zeitpunkt dass die Zellen hormonresistent sind - und dann? Will heißen, ich begebe mich ohne Grund in eine palliative Situation. (wie Du richtig geschrieben hast) Ich denke, dass die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung neben der erhofften heilenden Wirkung immer noch deutlich angenehmer sind, als die Nebenwirkungen der AHT oder gar Chemo.

Nur meine Meinung, ich bin kein Arzt sondern Betroffener.

Gruss arti/Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es kommt mit Sicherheit, wann weiß niemand vorher, der Zeitpunkt dass die Zellen hormonresistent sind - und dann? Will heißen, ich begebe mich ohne Grund in eine palliative Situation. (wie Du richtig geschrieben hast) Ich denke, dass die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung neben der erhofften heilenden Wirkung immer noch deutlich angenehmer sind, als die Nebenwirkungen der AHT oder gar Chemo.


Lieber Manfred
Die Frage ist für Erich ja nicht, ob AHT oder Radiatio,
sondern, ob überhaupt eine Therapie vonnöten sei.

Du schreibst von sicher eintretender Hormonrestistenz der
Zellen, aber es ist ja nicht mal sicher, ob überhaupt Krebszellen 
für diese auf und ab tanzenden PSA-Werte verantwortlich seien.
Wenn dieser neueste PSA-Wert von 0.11ng/ml sich genauso
in Wohlgefallen auflöst, wie sein 'Vorgänger' (0.09), gibt es keinen
Anlass, zu therapieren. Die schwankenden PSA-Werte wären
dann wohl mit entzündlichem Rest-Prostatagewebe zu erklären.

Wenn allerdings eine Therapie, dann bestimmt die Radiatio, 
denn bei dem GS 3+3 ist ja klar, wohin zu zielen sei:
Ein solcher Krebs metastasiert nicht, es bliebe also ausschliesslich
die Prostataloge als Verdachtszone. 

Dies aber nur, falls aufgrund zukünftiger PSA-Werte 
von einem Krebsgeschehen ausgegangen werden müsste. 
Gegenwärtig ist das nicht der Fall, aber auch nicht ganz auszuschliessen.
Bei mehreren Anstiegen hintereinander oder bei einem Schwellenwert
von 0.2ng/ml wäre der Entschluss zur Radiatio zu fällen, siehe #37.

Ich wünsche Erich, dass seine PSA-Werte weiterhin tanzen oder sich 
gar auf tiefem Niveau stabilisieren, und die genannten Bedingungen 
nie eintreten werden. 
Dann könnte er sich nämlich getrost als geheilt betrachten.

"Optimistisch weitermessen" sollte er dennoch ...

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Erich56

hallo "Kollegen" -

schon jetzt mal herzlichen Dank für die zahlreichen Meldungen nach so kurzer Zeit. Sind für mich auf jeden Fall eine mentale Ortientierungshilfe :-)

----------

